# assault and battery, simple assault, aggravated assault, disorderly conduct, injury to property, trespassing, loitering



## raffavita

Hi everybody,
I'm in trouble with legal terms in a passage of the book I'm translating.
The chief of police is looking into a case of murder and is running names. 

"He* ran* Sullivan. He wasn't surprised to find* charges* of assault and battery, *simple assault, aggravated assault*, disorderly conduct, *injury to property*, trespassing, loitering, minor drug pops, *sealed juvie and D&Ds*."

First of all, I still have difficulties in translating "to run" even though I grasped the meaning TimLA once explained very clearly to me. In another thread it meant "controllare le credenziali" but here it's more, I guess.

"Controllò i *precedenti *(?) di Sullivan. Non fu sorpreso di trovare accuse (I don't like that) di percosse, *simple assault, aggravated assault (?) *, disturbo della quiete pubblica, *injury to property*, violazione della proprietà privata, vagabondaggio, arresti per possesso di droghe leggere, *sealed juvie and D&Ds*. "

What's the difference between "assault and battery, simple assault and aggravated assault"? Is there an equivalent for all of them?

Grazie in anticipo.
Raffa


----------



## furs

In questo caso tradurrei 'charges' con 'precedenti'.
Quando dice he ran Sullivan, intende che ha messo dentro il nome nel computer per controllare cosa risultava. Potresti dire: fece un controllo su Sullivan. Non lo sorpresero i suoi precedenti per aggressione (assault and battery), violenza privata (simple assault), disturbo della quiete pubblica, danneggiamento (injury to property), violazione di domicilio (trespassing), vagabondaggio, possesso di stupefacenti, ubriachezza molesta (D&D sta per drunk and disorderly sottinteso behavior).
Juvie credo (ma devo dire che non lo so per sicuro) si riferisca a precedenti di quando era ancora minorenne (da juvenile court).


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Furs,
intanto grazie.
Quello che mi sfuggiva tra le altre cose era la differenza tra "assault and battery" che significa "percosse", "private assault" and "aggravated assault".

Ora tocca scoprire come tradurre "sealed juvie"; è soprattutto "sealed" che mi sfugge, in effetti.
Quanto a "injury to property" il termine legale è "danneggiamento"?
Si sottointende "alla proprietà"?
Sono veramente una capra, lo so..

Grazie Furs!!!


----------



## fitter.happier

Se ti può essere d'aiuto, so che *juvie *è il carcere minorile. Non riesco ad afferrare il significato di _sealed_, però...


----------



## raffavita

Nemmeno io.
Da questo link sembrerebbe che le imputazioni che aveva erano state "sealed", cioè chiuse, boh!!

Da questo a una traduzione accettabile, ce ne passa...
"reati minorili (???) "Mamma mia!
Grazie ragazzi.
Raffa


----------



## Awkward

Duracell rabbit arrested, charged with battery!


----------



## raffavita

Awkward said:


> Duracell rabbit arrested, charged with battery!


 


Allora, ci siamo *quasi.*

"Fece un controllo su Sullivan. Non lo sorpresero i suoi precedenti per aggressione, semplice e aggravata disturbo della quiete pubblica, *danneggiamento (injury to property),* violazione di domicilio, vagabondaggio, *arresti per possesso/sequestro* di droghe leggere, ubriachezza molesta e reati commessi durante la minore età (reati minorili ?) *sealed???*

Avevo detto *quasi.....*
Grazie a tutti,
Raffa


----------



## Benzene

Ciao Raffa!
La frase è un pò complessa, ma io la interpreto così:

Lui fece scorrere (è sottinteso il Personal Computer o un fascicolo cartaceo) la situazione diSullivan. Non fu sorpreso di trovare trovare *azioni *di aggressione ed oltraggio fisico, la *semplice aggressione,  la minaccia aggravata, il turbamento della quiete pubblica, il danno alla proprietà altrui, *andando oltre i limiti del lecito, vagabondaggio, *impillolarsi (drop)* con droghe leggere, *recluso in prigione minorile* e* appartenente (ai gruppi) D&Ds.*

Juvie=A *youth detention center*, also known as *juvenile hall*, is a prison for people from the age of responsibility, which varies by jurisdiction, to the age of majority, which also varies by jurisdiction.

*D&Ds= sono gruppi di persone alle quali piacciono "war games" o giuoco di ruoli violenti (tipo tornei medioevali).*
*Se ti sono stato di aiuto, perfavore, dammi i tuoi commenti.*
Bye!
Benzene


----------



## danalto

Qui http://www.auctionsinstitute.com/glossary.htm ci sono entrambi i termini, sia *sealed *che *juvie*, ma non la spiegazione...


----------



## raffavita

Benzene said:


> Ciao Raffa!
> La frase è un pò complessa, ma io la interpreto così:
> 
> Lui fece scorrere (è sottinteso il Personal Computer  o un fascicolo cartaceo) la situazione diSullivan. Non fu sorpreso di trovare trovare *azioni "precedenti" non ti piace? *di aggressione ed oltraggio fisico, la *semplice aggressione, la minaccia aggravata perché "minaccia"?, il turbamento della quiete pubblica, il danno alla proprietà altrui, *andando oltre i limiti del lecito, vagabondaggio, *impillolarsi (drop)( qui è "pops", non "drops")* con droghe leggere, *recluso in prigione minorile* *e sealed? e appartenente (ai gruppi) D&Ds. Quindi non è lo stesso di Drunk and Disorderly? I found thiswhich seemed to confirm Furs' hypothesis.*
> 
> Juvie=A *youth detention center*, also known as *juvenile hall*, is a prison for people from the age of responsibility, which varies by jurisdiction, to the age of majority, which also varies by jurisdiction.
> 
> *D&Ds= sono gruppi di persone alle quali piacciono "war games" o giuoco di ruoli violenti (tipo tornei medioevali).*
> *Se ti sono stato di aiuto, perfavore, dammi i tuoi commenti.*
> Bye!
> Benzene


 
Grazie mille Benzene,
non riesco a capire se "sealed juvie" stia per reclusione o semplicemente reati, in quanto "juvie" è il "juvenile court".
Il fatto che ci sia "sealed", mi sembra indicare che i reati commessi prima della maggiore età siano stati chiusi, sigillati.
Hai dato un'occhiata al link che avevo messo su un tizio che pensava che i suoi "juveniles" fossero "sealed" e invece se li ritrova ancora come precedenti?
Grazie ancora per tutto il tuo aiuto.
Raffa


----------



## TimLA

"juvie" = juvenile hall - a prison for ragazzi under the age of 18
"sealed juvie" = records that a person went to juvenile hall, but they are "sealed" (chiuso/nascosto) because the person is under 18 years old.


----------



## raffavita

TimLA said:


> "juvie" = juvenile hall - a prison for ragazzi under the age of 18
> "sealed juvie" = records that a person went to juvenile hall, but they are "sealed" (chiuso/nascosto) because the person is under 18 years old.


 
Oddio, non avevo capito niente, allora. 
Dunque, "*riformatorio"* is the translation for "juvie."
Nel link che mi ha suggerito Danalto, c'è scritto:
*Juvenile Delinquency Theme.*
*Cosa si intende per "theme"? Il reato?*
Vi suona?
"Sealed" = è nascosto a chi? Non alla polizia visto che lo sa.
Grazie Danalto, grazie TimLA.
Rafs il caso umano.


----------



## TimLA

raffavita said:


> Hi everybody,
> I'm in trouble with legal terms in a passage of the book I'm translating.
> The chief of police is looking into a case of murder and is running names.
> 
> "He* ran* Sullivan. He wasn't surprised to find* charges* of assault and battery, *simple assault, aggravated assault*, disorderly conduct, *injury to property*, trespassing, loitering, minor drug pops, *sealed juvie and D&Ds*."
> 
> First of all, I still have difficulties in translating "to run" even though I grasped the meaning TimLA once explained very clearly to me. In another thread it meant "controllare le credenziali" but here it's more, I guess.
> 
> "Controllò i *precedenti *(?) di Sullivan. Non fu sorpreso di trovare accuse (I don't like that) di percosse, *simple assault, aggravated assault (?) *, disturbo della quiete pubblica, *injury to property*, violazione della proprietà privata, vagabondaggio, arresti per possesso di droghe leggere, *sealed juvie and D&Ds*. "
> 
> What's the difference between "assault and battery, simple assault and aggravated assault"? Is there an equivalent for all of them?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.
> Raffa


 
He ran Sullivan = He checked on Sullivan with the computer
charges = già detto
simple assault = zuffa? violenze? (WR) - o forse assalto simplice ?
aggravated assault = assalto aggravato (WR)
injury to property = lasciala letterale...
D&D = drunk and disorderly


----------



## Boro13

Ciao,

scartabellando un po' in giro ho trovato questo:

" Records are always there - but if they are sealed, they can't be used against you... supposedly."
( Preso da qui: http://msgboard.snopes.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=44;t=000819;p=1 )

Non so quanto sia attendibile, ma...

EDIT: Questo sembra più attendibile:

http://www.lacriminaldefenseattorney.com/JuvenileCases.html


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Boro13,

Dunque "inattivi"?
Bello inventarsi i termini legali di sana pianta!!!

Grazie a tutti,
addio.
Raffa


----------



## beauxyeux

Qui spiega che cosa significa "to seal a record". Non penso esista una cosa simile nella legge italiana. 
Qui c'è un'altra spiegazione del termine "seal"
Purtroppo però non ho trovato nulla di simile in siti italiani


----------



## Memimao

Sealed = segretati? Cassati?


----------



## k_georgiadis

This seems to have been handled exhaustively, but let me add a couple of definitions regarding assault (based on the training I was given as a member of a grand jury):

assault = a threat of violence made against another person, without physical contact
assault and battery = a threat against a another person, accompanied by physical contact (punching, kicking, etc)
aggravated assault = physical attack against another person using a weapon (where the definition of a weapon goes beyond firearms and blades; a basebal bat or a rock would be considered a weapon, because they have the potential to kill).


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Georgiadis, ciao Memimao,
grazie.
Ecco la conclusione a cui sono arrivata:

He ran Sullivan. He wasn't surprised to findcharges of assault and battery, simple assault, aggravated assault, disorderly conduct, injury to property, trespassing, loitering, minor drug pops, sealed juvie and D&Ds."

"Fece un controllo/esaminò il file di Sullivan. Non fu sorpreso di trovare precedenti quali percosse, aggressione aggravata e non, disturbo della quiete pubblica, danni e violazione della proprietà privata, vagabondaggio, arresti per possesso di droghe leggere, documentazione protetta dalla privacy relativa agli anni di riformatorio e ubriachezza molesta."

Va bene?
Grazie mille a tutti.
Raffa


----------



## Memimao




----------



## raffavita

Grazie Memimao.


----------



## beauxyeux

Mi piace tutto, tranne documentazione protetta dalla privacy relativa agli anni di riformatorio; che ne dici di 

riferimenti a condanne per reati minorili


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Beauxyeux, infatti non convince neanche me.
Il problema è che "juvie" è proprio il riformatorio o il carcere minorile.
Cioè il posto e non i reati.
Sembra si faccia riferimento al fatto che è stato in riformatorio e non tanto a quello che ha fatto.
A te risulta che sia anche un "reato"?
Grazie.


----------



## beauxyeux

raffavita said:


> Ciao Beauxyeux, infatti non convince neanche me.
> Il problema è che "juvie" è proprio il riformatorio o il carcere minorile.
> Cioè il posto e non i reati.
> Sembra si faccia riferimento al fatto che è stato in riformatorio e non tanto a quello che ha fatto.
> A te risulta che sia anche un "reato"?
> Grazie.


Che ne dici di:

periodi di detenzione minorile? E glissi su "sealed" che penso significhi semplicemente che non possono legalmente più essere considerati dei precedenti, ma come si fa a rendere in italiano?


----------



## raffavita

Protetti da privacy?
Grazie beauxyeux, la tua soluzione mi piace molto.


----------



## beauxyeux

raffavita said:


> Protetti da privacy?
> Grazie beauxyeux, la tua soluzione mi piace molto.



Non credo che il problema sia la privacy, è che proprio non possono essere considerati dei precedenti penali, quando per esempio fai domanda di assunzione da qualche parte... e ti chiedono se hai delle condanne a carico, quelle non possono essere considerate tali.


----------



## Grtngs

Ciao raffavita,
non so se ti può essere utile, ma in italiano esiste la clausola della "non menzione"che consiste nella non iscrizione della condanna nel certificato del casellario giudiziale; da quello che ho capito il senso di sealed più o meno è quello.



G


----------



## beauxyeux

Ecco quello che cercavamo! Grande 
Periodi di detenzione minorile beneficiati della non menzione

E' ancora un po' macchinoso, ma è sicuramente corretto


----------



## raffavita

beauxyeux said:


> Ecco quello che cercavamo! Grande
> Periodi di detenzione minorile beneficiati della non menzione
> 
> E' ancora un po' macchinoso, ma è sicuramente corretto


 
"Beneficiati dalla/della non menzione"
"Non menzionabili"?
Ma dov'è che non compaiono.
Il cop li trova fra i precedenti penali, nel file.
Grazie a tutti.
Grazie Grtngs, grazie beauxyeux.


----------



## beauxyeux

raffavita said:


> "Beneficiati dalla/della non menzione"
> "Non menzionabili"?
> Ma dov'è che non compaiono.
> Il cop li trova fra i precedenti penali, nel file.
> Grazie a tutti.
> Grazie Grtngs, grazie beauxyeux.



Quando tu fai domanda ad esempio presso la pubblica amministrazione devi produrre il certificato del casellario giudiziario che non deve riportare condanne.
Quindi il fatto che questi periodi in riformatorio abbiano il beneficio della non menzione ti permette di concorrere a impieghi che altrimenti ti sarebbero preclusi, tuttavia nel tuo file personale è segnalato.
O almeno credo che sia così.


----------



## Grtngs

Prego 

G


----------



## raffavita

Mi avete convinta!
"Periodi di detenzione minorile beneficiati della non menzione."
Ho un dubbio su "beneficiati della o dalla?"
Grazie mille a tutti!!!

Che bellezza.


----------



## Grtngs

raffavita said:


> Mi avete convinta!
> "Periodi di detenzione minorile beneficiati dalla (clausola della) non menzione."
> Ho un dubbio su "beneficiati della o dalla?"
> Grazie mille a tutti!!!
> 
> Che bellezza.



Che ne dici?

G


----------



## beauxyeux

raffavita said:


> Mi avete convinta!
> "Periodi di detenzione minorile beneficiati della non menzione."
> Ho un dubbio su "beneficiati della o dalla?"
> Grazie mille a tutti!!!
> 
> Che bellezza.



In effetti sarebbe meglio "con beneficio della non menzione"

Di "beneficiati della" ne ho trovato solo uno...


----------



## furs

Raffa, continuo a insistere che in base a quella che e' la terminologia legale italiana, assault andrebbe reso come violenza privata e injury to property semplicemente come danneggiamento.
E' sempre il solito discorso, due sistemi legali completamente diversi hanno terminologie spesso discordanti, ma in un caso come questo se tyraduci 'troppo' letteralmente rischi di essere poco comprensibile a chi legge.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Furs, ma ce ne sono 3 di assult e ho trovato "aggressione semplice e aggravata" sul dizionaroi tecnico. Perché dici che non va bene?
"Injury to property" lo trduco come "danneggiamento" anche se "to property" mi dava "alla prprietà".
Questo passaggio lo odio.
Baci.


----------



## Memimao

Property damage (nelle assicurazioni) é _danni a beni_


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Memimao,

E "injury to property"?
Grazie mille.


Raffa


----------



## Memimao

_Ciao raffaviata_

_Injury_ in BE legalese significa danno, detrimento, pregiudizio in senso lato. Si riferisce a ogni effetto dannoso (patrimonilae, perdita d'uso, anche lesioni fisiche alle persone ma non solo). Rompere il vetro di una finestra cadrebbe sotto una definizione (sempre nel legalese BE) di _injury to property._

Presumo che AE qui fa lo stesso uso, ma mi sorprende un po' perché nelle polizze assicurative che in una precedente vita seguivo (responsabiltà civile) si parlava distintamente di _Bodily Injury and Property Damage = _Lesioni corporali e danni a beni (o _cose_)


----------



## Berserker

Awkward said:


> Duracell rabbit arrested, charged with battery!



LOL! good one!


----------

